# Hegner speed control knob



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I just got lucky and found a Hegner Multimax 22v on Facebook Market Place for an incredible price of $75.00 but it was missing the speed control knob and shaft. Everything works fine but could really use a knob. Does anyone have any suggestions on making a replacement that will stay in place.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

First, the customary 'you suck!'. I thought I did great with two hegner 14" saws for 90 and 100. You really got a deal! Just order the factory parts from advance machinery. That is an $1850 saw.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you . She listed it as a scroll saw with no name. I seen the color scheme and knew what it was. I didn't know if anyone had the same issue and did a dyi fix on theirs. I may order the part for it but it's the whole speed control box and board.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't see one on the Hegner parts diagram or list of replacement parts. You don't want to but a new control….it over $225! You might call Advanced Machinery and ask, they are great people to deal with. https://www.advmachinery.com/pages/hegner-home

Just reread your second post, you know about the speed control, but still worth calling to ask for suggestions. Sad, the knob/shaft is probably in the workshop you got the saw from, just laying there… waiting to be found…

That knob and shaft does not have to be real strong, I'm not going to take mine apart to look at it but I would figure out something,,,, maybe a piece of dowel and a knob….

There are all kind of places that sell knobs on the internet, doing a quick search, might check place that sell electrical appliance or instrument parts…..

P.S. You got a great saw, worth fixing for sure. I have one, love it. I have a Seyco also, but I sit at my Hegner the most.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I talked to Patti at Advanced and she said it's not sold separately and I would have to buy the whole unit. That may be an option if I can't rig something up. Right now I use a chopstick and it does the job. Just got to remember not to eat with it then stick it back in. My normal saw is the Dremel in the background. It's my second one and I have a Delta 40-061 (I think that's the number) their 18" variable speed from the 60's into the 70's. That one just takes up space now in my shop. It even has a new speed control disc installed.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Mouser electronics will have most any small knob you can find. For larger knobs McMaster-carr is a good bet.

M


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Go to Goodwill and check out the electronic stuff-radios and so forth. You may find a knob that will work; buy the whole gismo, cannibalize the knob, and give the donor thing to an electronics recycler.


----------

